# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας] Samsung s p l 250

## alexandrosh

έχω αυτόν τον προβολέα και δεν ανάβει δοκίμασα μια άλλη λάμπα μεταχειρισμένη απο αλλο μοντέλο με ψιλό πατέντα μήπως ανάψει αλλά τίποτα 
ανεβάζω και βίντεο σε λίγο να δείτε πως αναβοσβήνουν τα λεντ για διάγνωση μήπως και μπορώ να τον σώσω ειναι της δουλειάς και δεν έχουν άλλο να δουλέψουν 
ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## alexandrosh

ορίστε και το βίντεο, συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση  
http://vid200.photobucket.com/albums...m/MOV_1256.mp4

----------


## alexandrosh

κάποιος ρε παιδιά μια βοήθεια;

----------


## klik

spl 250 δεν βρήκα. Μήπως ειναι SP 250?

Πόσες ώρες είχε περίπου ο προβολέας;
Πόσο χρονών είναι;
Τον βγάζουν από την πρίζα όταν τελειώνουν την παρουσίαση;
Τον δουλεύαν πολλοί διαφορετικοί χρήστες;

Εσύ τι γνώσεις έχεις;

----------


## alexandrosh

> spl 250 δεν βρήκα. Μήπως ειναι SP 250?
> 
> Πόσες ώρες είχε περίπου ο προβολέας;
> Πόσο χρονών είναι;
> Τον βγάζουν από την πρίζα όταν τελειώνουν την παρουσίαση;
> Τον δουλεύαν πολλοί διαφορετικοί χρήστες;
> 
> Εσύ τι γνώσεις έχεις;



http://www.samsung.com/gr/support/model/SPL250WX/EN

από ώρες δεν ξέρει κανείς τίποτα, 
δεν το ξέρει κανείς πόσο ετών είναι 
οχι κλείνουν απο το χειριστήριο όπως πρέπει 
ενα άτομο τον δουλεύει όχι πολύ συχνά 
ηλεκτρονικός είμαι αλλά δεν εχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με προβολέα

----------


## klik

Δεν εχω βρει Service Manual γι'αυτόν. 
Βγάζεις το ballast και ελέγχεις αν έχει 300Vdc σε ένα διπολικό φις.
Αν δεν έχει, ελέγχεις ασφάλειες (θερμικές και μη), διόδους, βύσματα κλπ

Κατόπιν...

Βλέπεις τι συνδεσμολογία έχει το ballast με την κεντρική πλακέτα:
α) με i2C / RS232 /UART (οπότε κάνεις ένα ευχέλαιο ή παρεμβαίνεις στην επικοινωνία τους) - για samsung δύσκολο να είναι στην περίπτωση αυτή
ή
β) (η πιο συχνή περίπτωση) με 1 οπτοζεύκτη (με κατεύθυνση απο κεντρική πλακέτα προς ballast) για ενεργοποίηση λάμπας και 1 οπτοζεύκτη για περίπτωση σφάλματος (απο ballast προς κεντρική πλακέτα).

Αν είναι η περίπτωση (β), ενεργοποιείς τον οπτοζεύκτη χειροκίνητα για να ανάψεις τη λάμπα (ballast ON) και βλέπεις αν λειτουργεί το ballast. Αν δεν λειτουργεί, ψάχνεις πυκνωτές, PWM, fet, διόδους κλπ, 
Αν λειτουργεί το ballast, σημαίνει ότι δεν ενεργοποιείται από την κεντρική πλακέτα (ίσως οι ώρες της λάμπας να ξεπέρασαν το όριο ασφαλείας και είναι απενεργοποιημένη η τροφοδότηση της λάμπας).

Προσοχή: 
1) υψηλές τάσεις 300 Vdc στο κεντρκό τροφοδοτικό (ή 400Vdc αν έχει PFC).
2) υψηλές τάσεις στο ballast (αρκετές εκατοντάδες βόλτ)
3) η λάμπα είναι υψηλής πίεσης υδραργύρου, όταν σπάει ΣΚΑΕΙ και ο υδράργυρος είναι εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνος.

----------


## alexandrosh

> Δεν εχω βρει Service Manual γι'αυτόν. 
> Βγάζεις το ballast και ελέγχεις αν έχει 300Vdc σε ένα διπολικό φις.
> Αν δεν έχει, ελέγχεις ασφάλειες (θερμικές και μη), διόδους, βύσματα κλπ
> 
> Κατόπιν...
> 
> Βλέπεις τι συνδεσμολογία έχει το ballast με την κεντρική πλακέτα:
> α) με i2C / RS232 /UART (οπότε κάνεις ένα ευχέλαιο ή παρεμβαίνεις στην επικοινωνία τους) - για samsung δύσκολο να είναι στην περίπτωση αυτή
> ή
> ...


για αρχη πρέπει να βρω μια λάμπα να βάλω γιατί σήμερα την βρήκα σπασμένη, βρήκα μια φθηνή στο ebay απο κινα θα την πάρω να δοκιμάσω. για να πω την αλήθεια οταν είπες σπασμένη μου έβαλες ιδεες να την δω και σήμερα που την έριξα μάτια είδα οτι ηταν σπασμένη, τώρα ήταν ή έγινε αυτές της μέρες

----------

